# openjdk6 on 01/23/13



## blah44 (Jan 23, 2014)

This port never works when I need it!


```
echo "# Use the gamma launcher and JAVA_HOME to run the test"; \
echo ""; \
echo "./\${GAMMA_PROG} -Xbatch -showversion Queens < /dev/null"; \
) > test_gamma
chmod +x test_gamma
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/profiled'
touch bsd_amd64_compiler2/profiled
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
cd bsd_amd64_compiler2/product && gmake -w " LP64=1 "
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product/../generated;  cp /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make/bsd/platform_amd64 /usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product/../generated/platform.current
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[6]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/src/cpu/amd64/vm/x86_64.ad', needed by `../generated/adfiles/bsd_x86_64.ad'.  Stop.
gmake[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[5]: *** [ad_stuff] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk6/work'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/comms/rxtx.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1
```


----------



## ljboiler (Jan 23, 2014)

Are you running on a i386 version of FreeBSD?   I've seen a problem building openjdk6 on that platform if it gets built because it's a dependency of something else; if you build it just by itself it works fine.   There is something with the machine arch info being passed from one build to another that confuses it, but I have never been able to track it down.


----------



## blah44 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hah! Not only is that exactly correct, but I ran into this problem before without realizing it -
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=43139

Thanks for the response; it set me on the right path.


----------

